# Tokay not eating, getting worried



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 22, 2006)

*We just picked up a Tokay about a week and a half ago.  Since then, it's been re-housed in a large tank, approx 2' wide x 2 ' tall x 3 feet long.  The tank he was in at the store was about 1/2 this size.  It's got a hide, a water dish and we've given him/her crickets every few days (assuming he/she is large and would eat no probs). This guy/gal is about 10-12" long and quite stout - sorry we just got him and haven't had a chance to actually measure him or try and figure out what sex it is yet.

Here is one of the pic's we've been able to take:







To date, it has not eaten a thing   and just sits either in it's hide at the back or behind it at the back.  It's only vocalized once and that was the other night when I was giving him crickets.  

I'm worried that the crickets in the tank may bite him and that he may also be getting dehydrated.  I'm not sure how to handle this - this Tokay is very vocal and very bitey!  When the guy in the pet store was taking him out of the tank, he was LOUD  ! lol.  Also, does anyone know how these creatures are sexed?

Does anyone have any suggestions?  I would appreciate any ideas/info.

Rosana
BedroomEyzOfBlu*


----------



## nine livez (Mar 23, 2006)

have u tried meal worms, cockroachs or even pinky mouse? give it some more time to relaxe, make sure its humid and the temp is right.


----------



## Thoth (Mar 23, 2006)

Like Nate said make sure the temps and humidity are right. They tend to like it humid. 

What substrate are you using, could there be chance of impaction? Is it pooping, if so then its probably not impaction. I use cypress mulch for mine.

Also tokays are one of those species that doesn't normally drink out of a water dish but will lap up water off surface of things. You need either to mist the tank once or twice a day or set up a drip system for it (it could be as simple as a 2 liter soda bottle with a few pin holes put over a plant or some climbing branches). 

Also are you using a basking lamp? If so is it a regular white light or redlight/ceramic emitter? If it is a white light it might be stressing your tokay, since they are nocturnal, try switching to a red bulb.

Though it looks relatively healthy not starved, worst case scenario they can go a couple of months without food (mine did when he escaped). How long has the pet store had it. If not long then it might be suffering fom parasites, since most tokays are wild caught. Give it some time to settle in. It might also be coming up on a shed.

Also you could try feeding superworms or waxworms.

If he is vocalizing with out being touched are odds are better than even that its a male. If you can get a shot of the underside between its rear legs we should be able to sex it. Or you could do it yourself, look for the row of  femoral pores.

Hope that helps, keep us updated.


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 23, 2006)

*Thank you both for this valuable information.  Thoth, I learned a lot reading your post - ty ty.

We have a regular light on his enclosure and that may be part of the problem - I didn't realize it was nocturnal.  He has moved around the enclosure since yesterday but basically just sits there lol.  Think we'll call him "Mr/Ms Excitement" lol  .  I have no idea how long the store had it for.  We are using the standard "play sand" substrate for it as I do for all my lizards/geckos and have been told that this will not bung it up.  I know these geckos like to stick to glass/plastic, do they require folliage and rocks/bark etc., as well?

I didn't know they don't like standing water and as a matter of fact, out of fear of dehydration, I took my chameleon's mister and gave him a warm bath for a few minutes - I didn't notice him drinking at any point but he did end up with a puddle of water on his eye as he was kind of on his side - didn't act like it bothered him.  Of course he/she was not moved by the spritzing - just  styed motionless the entire time.

We are going to Mississauga this wknd to pick up some silkworms and some waxworms which I'm going to offer to it. We also have to go to another store in the east end and I'll see if they have any pinkies.  If so I'll get one and offer it to him.

After his/her spritz bath last night, I was curious to see if it would react to touch - much to my fiance's warnings not to lol - I stroked it's tail and it just stayed there - didn't even bark at me  . (Of course, I was ready to make a hasty retreat if showed any signs of agression).

We do have a pic of it's underbelly, however, I have NO CLUE on the anatomy of Tokays and am not sure what I'm supposed to be looking for - I hope you can see it in this image of it.  If it's not a good picture to sex it, I can ask my fiance to take a few more of whatever area(s) you suggest this weekend and add to this post when we have them.







Thank you both for all of your help and suggestions.  Do either of you have any good links to Tokay sites where I might find some care sheets or information on?  If so, please post in a reply.

Thanks in advance,

Rosana
BedroomEyzOfBlu*


----------



## Thoth (Mar 23, 2006)

My tokays aren't real active, they'll hang around on the side of the tank; until I toss in crickets then they attack fast as lightening gobbling them up, like live action version of hungry hungry hippo.

Not that they don't like standing water its just most won't drink from it.

I'd switch the substrate to cypress mulch or something (bark pieces) else just because in an enclosure that big, its difficult to keep up humidity and sand won't help with that. The mulch would help, its easy to spot clean and too big for them to easily swallow. I would add foilage (you can use cheap plastic plants) and branches/bark it will help you tokay feel more secure.

To sex we'd need a shot in between his rear legs. You notice that whitish v between his rear legs in your pic. Thats what we need to see to be able to sex.

Tokay Gecko Forum (its no arachnoboards ; ) )
http://www.reptilerooms.com/forumview-43.html

another gecko forum
http://forums.kingsnake.com/forum.php?catid=48


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 23, 2006)

*Thanks so much again Thoth, this info has helped me a great deal.  I'll pick up some new substrate for him/her this wknd and set up some plants as well.  Thanks for the links as well, I'll be checking them later tonight - my eyes are getting buggy!!! lol been online most of the day reading and typing.  I'll have Trevor get some good pics of the Tokay's private parts this weekend and post them for you to view.

Till then, take care and ty.

Rosana
BedroomEyzOfBlu*


----------



## IguanaMama (Mar 23, 2006)

Melissa Kaplan also has a good caresheet.  Just google tokay gecko kaplan caresheet.  At 10-12", you most likely have a full grown adult.  Becareful, tokays enjoy biting.  They bite for the sake of biting.  It's fun for them. They bite and they don't let go.  You could run your hand under water and they will still hang on.  I was lucky to get a captive breed hatchling, which I handle frequently, and every now and then, it still bites, but it's still little so it doesn't hurt so much.  It's best if you go from underneath and let it crawl hand to hand, rather than cup over it or touch its top side, if you really want to hold it.  And maybe wear one of those thick gloves. Tokays are my favorite gecko.  I want to second the motion to replace the sand with repti-bark or the like and to get it some cork to climb on and some real or plastic plants to hang out in, it will feel much more secure.  They like it humid and like was already said, lap up water from the glass, rather than drink from a dish.  You should also see noticable color changes from very dark maroon to bright blue.  Enjoy!


----------



## IguanaMama (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh, I just reread your first post.  They are like aboreals, you might want to turn its tank on its end so that it is high rather than wide.


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 24, 2006)

*Thank you IguanaMama, it's great to get such good help when u need it from those out there who have the experience.  This weekend will be rehousing/renovating time for the Tokay (I'm sure he's gonna just loooooove it lol.)  I'll look up that care sheet as well and ty again.

Rosana
BedroomEyzOfBlu*


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Ok, based on everyone's posts (and ty very much for the help), we went out and bought the Tokay some new more appropriate bedding (wood chip stuff) and I rehoused it in a diff tank that is taller vs wide, added some plants and a nice rock.  He seems a lot happier as now he's not laying on the substrate, but is on the glass all the time.  There has definately been some improvement, but, each time I try to move the tank for a belly shot, he does the sideways shuffle lol.  Tonight when I tried again, he either slipped off the glass or jumped down to the bottom.  I decided to wiggle the plant stems to see if I could get him to climb back up on the glass - to my disappointment and surprise, he didn't even bark at me.  I did manage to get him on the rock but that's as far as he would go - he started giving me that evil eye lol.  So I just gave him and  his enclosure a good misting and dropped a couple of crickets in for good measure.  We tried some silkworms yesterday but he wasn't interested so I removed them before they died.  I'll post an update when he actually starts eating or we're able to get a shot for sexing purposes.  Thanks again to everyone for your help.

Rosana
BedroomEyzOfBluu*


----------



## IguanaMama (Mar 27, 2006)

Sounds nice!  If you get a good look at its vent, if you see something there that looks like little suction cups, then its a male.  But if you've never seen the femeral (sp?) pores before, and don't know what to look for, then I guess pictures would be the best and we'll help you out.  Are you thinking of breeding?  CB babies are becoming more in demand, I believe.


----------



## Thoth (Mar 27, 2006)

My male was a little skittish until it settled down a bit, try approaching slowly. Just leave the crickets in there overnight and check in on him, tomorrow. Did you dust the crickets with calcium or vitamins, you could try that (for some reason maybe because they stand out more against the dark substrate my tokays go after them faster than the non-dusted.)


----------



## atavuss (Mar 30, 2006)

there is an article about Tokay's in this month's reptile Mag.  I kept my large adult Tokay on the calcium sand  (don't remember the brand name) for many years with no problems at all.


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Apr 3, 2006)

*Pics of Tokay for sexing - Update to Tokay not eating getting worried*

*Hey everyone,

Ok I finally got some vent shots of our Tokay, I looked for those "suction cup" thingies on it but I'm totally lost as to what they look like, to me they all look like the same scales lol.

Here are a couple of shots for the experts to share with me if we have a girl or a boy!  BTW - it still has not eaten a thing, but has certainly settled into it's new enclosure just fine - it even barked at me when I touched it's tail lol.

Pic 1







Pic 2













Thanks in advance to all

BedroomEyzOfBlu
Rosana*


----------



## Thoth (Apr 4, 2006)

It looks female.

I circled the row of scales you're supposed to look at to determine sex. If your tokay was a male those scales would be dimpled looking like suction cups like mentioned before. also there would be a swelling at the base of the tail for the hemipenes.


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Apr 4, 2006)

Cool - ty Thoth, nice to know we can pick a name from the "Pink" book lol.  Do you happen to have a pic of a male for me to compare to in future should we decide to get her a mate?

Thanks,
BedroomEyzOfBlu
Rosana


----------



## Thoth (Apr 4, 2006)

Its strange your tokay hasn't eaten yet. Are the temps okay in the enclosure. Did you try just leaving the food in overnight? Or you could try holding the food in front of your tokay with tongs and see if she snaps for it.


----------



## Schlyne (Apr 4, 2006)

You've got a girlie there.  Nice shots btw.


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Apr 4, 2006)

Temps are good in the enclosure and our "animal room" has an additional heater in it to keep the majority of the air outside the tanks nice and warm too.  We've tried crickets and silk worms so far - she was on crickets in the pet store.  It's been at least 3 weeks now and yes we've left them in over night - as a matter of fact, the crickets we put in 4 days ago are still chirping!  I haven't attempted to feed it with tongs because as soon as there is any movement of the tank / lid, she starts hiding.  I will give that a shot tomorrow.  Thanks for the advice - I'll keep you posted.

Rosana


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Apr 4, 2006)

Schlyne said:
			
		

> You've got a girlie there.  Nice shots btw.


Thank you Schlyne - girlies rule! lol


----------



## Thoth (Apr 4, 2006)

Ask and you shall recieve (you might need to click on pic to enlarge): besides the pores more importantly they'll be wax excreted from the pores which you'll see on adult males.

http://community.webshots.com/photo/91606735/1094739455049737633FsctQj#

http://community.webshots.com/photo/91606735/1094737708049737633AoPUub#

http://www.igniche.com/tokay_sexing.htm


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Apr 4, 2006)

Great Pics! Thank you Thoth - ur a wealth of knowledge and it's greatly appreciated.  Thanks for the quick replies as well.

Rosana


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Apr 11, 2006)

*Update on Tokay that wasn't eating*

*First off I'd like to thank all those who replied to the original post with help and suggestions and the information I needed.  I believe the Tokay is now eating (unless they are poofing into thin air), the crickets and silkworms I put in are vanishing  

I think I just have a picky and possibly over sensitive Tokay here - she seems to be coming around ok.

Thanks again to all, your help is very much appreciated!

Rosana
BedroomEyzOfBlu*


----------



## IguanaMama (Apr 11, 2006)

Darn, I missed the guess the sex, but yes I agree girl.  Don't stress over the eating, adults don't have to eat every day, as long as the tail stays plump they are fine and I think they eat more in the spring and summer so maybe her appetite will grow a bit now.  Mine is a girl too, so I'm going to try to pick up a guy for her at the next show, hope she likes my pick! :}


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Apr 12, 2006)

Best of luck with the breeding IguanaMama - I had thought of doing that too but after the experience we've had so far lol I think I'll refrain.  This one is enough just getting to do the regular things like eat, drink lol.

Take care,

Rosana


----------

